# Alessandra Ambrosio - Pucci F/W 2011 - (x14) Update



## Kurupt (8 März 2011)

Thanks to LaTasha​


----------



## Q (8 März 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Pucci F/W 2011 - (x5)*

HOT :drip: THX!!!


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Pucci F/W 2011 - (x5)*

:thx: dir für die Pics der schönen Alessandra


----------



## Kurupt (22 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Pucci F/W 2011 - (x5)*

*Backstage*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2011)

She looks wonderful  Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Aug. 2011)

Gollum schrieb:


> She looks wonderful  Thanks:thumbup:



alles gesagt !!!


----------

